# Tires separating



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

My preferred brand is anything that is NOT a recap, so they don't separate like that. You should always ASK.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Blue said:


> Question 2. What is your preferred brand of tire? I will have to bite the bullet and have them replaced, but if I should request a certain brand I will.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


IMO -
As far as "brands" the best TT's are Greenball Tow Master Radials followed by Gladiator A radials. Trailer Kings are also very good.

The worst are Carlisle Tires then I'd say Goodyear Marathons. I'am no expert just MO from years of experience on planet Earth dealing with trailers.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Squirrel these were new tires, and not cheap. 10 ply Maxxis. Like you, I wouldn't trust the lives of my loved ones to a recap. I don't clock the miles on my trailer though so I just can't give an accurate account of the mileage on it. I just don't know if 4 years is all I'm going to get out of them.:?:

Rawhide, my spare is actually a goodyear. Ive never had to use it though. I've been very fortunate that when I notice a problem with a tire it's right here at home and I can take it off for repair or replace. Now I'm wondering about the age on that spare :think:


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Blue said:


> Rawhide, my spare is actually a goodyear. Ive never had to use it though. I've been very fortunate that when I notice a problem with a tire it's right here at home and I can take it off for repair or replace. Now I'm wondering about the age on that spare :think:


Has your spare been exposed to the elements without a cover for a long period of time ?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Blue said:


> Squirrel these were new tires, and not cheap. 10 ply Maxxis. Like you, I wouldn't trust the lives of my loved ones to a recap. I don't clock the miles on my trailer though so I just can't give an accurate account of the mileage on it. I just don't know if 4 years is all I'm going to get out of them.:?:
> 
> Rawhide, my spare is actually a goodyear. Ive never had to use it though. I've been very fortunate that when I notice a problem with a tire it's right here at home and I can take it off for repair or replace. Now I'm wondering about the age on that spare :think:


They should be covered under warranty if it is a true seperation and not from running low on air pressure or bent axle causing uneven wear. Post a pic. I used to manage a tire store.. They say they last about 8 year now as far as dry rot.. I bought some hankook and very happy with them.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

rawhide, it's up under the bunk area. It's mounted outside, but I would say not much exposure.

churumbeque, I will get a pic


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Just saw you were in AZ I am sure the heat doesnt help when you have a full load.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

AZ is brutal on tires, whether on the hot road or sitting parked in the dry air. The life span of tires will be much lower in AZ!

I always buy tires with some sort of a guarantee and have used the guarantee before.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I absolutely agree about the Arizona heat. Even taking that into account. Such light use on the trailer and parked in the shade, blah, blah, blah. I just don't know. Here's some pics. In the long run, it is what it is. I need tires on my trailer! I've tried to argue with this particular tire shop about defective tire before and they always seem to win. If you can't prove that you didn't abuse the tire in some way, they just don't want to cover it. Aaaaahhh, life in a small town. But, a Discount just opened up here and I think I'll go there this time. This is the same tire just different views.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

it looks like the opposite side of the tire has much more tread which would make me suspect you have a bent axle . if it truly is worn that uneven that I have to agree with the tire shop you have a mechanical issue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Pics could be deceiving, but it looks like 2 things, more wear has occurred on the one side that separated and the tires have a lot of miles on them, then add that to extreme hot weather.....

Maxxis have good ratings and Load Range E 10 ply is proper for a trailer tire.

I heard that is super hot climates to always buy tires and 1st use them in the cooler months of the year to help them break in for the hottest months, not sure if that is true, but sounds interesting 


.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I'd get the axel checked out so you don't ruin another set of tires. 

BTW, Costco never argues about tires (at least they haven't with me) and they include free rotations etc. for life too. I joined just to get my tires!


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Hmmmm... bent axle? I will have that checked. Now tell me. If I do have a bent axle, (or 2) what needs to be done? Can it be fixed? Or do I need to replace?

Southern trails, that does sound interesting, but if you need tires in august, really can't wait for January. And in Arizona it doesn't cool noticeably until at least December. I see the point though, and see how it could be beneficial. Just won't work this time.

Epona, I would use Costco but where we live it's quite a trek to get to one. I've gotten batteries there and really happy with them. That's another issue in Az! In the interest of future check ups I need to stick with what's close and accessible.

Thanks everyone. You really helped me put things in perspective.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok. Who do I take it to to have the axles checked? Is it possible to have both bent? How does this happen? I alway thought I was so careful.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would take it to a frame and axle shop . have you had it since it was new ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

if they hit something both could easily be bent. be sure and take your tires so you can show them how they're wearing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Keep the tires. Got it. Thanks


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Trailer tires should be inspected annually (along with regular trailer maintenance) and replaced every 3-5 years regardless of remaining tread depth. Tires that sit unused exposed to the elements for long periods can easily need replacement as quickly as tires that get used frequently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't think your axle is bent or it's the AZ heat or anything else you might have done. I think its substandard Chinese tires. I can't tell if you have 15 or 16 inch wheels. If 15 now get 16 if they will fit as you can get much heavier tires. When I checked the only USA made ST tire was an expensive Good Year. All others were Chinese. I'd recommend a good quality USA made LT tire of load range E or heavier. Check out some of the RV boards for more Info as tire failure is a common problem with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Try a light truck tire, since I went to them ten years ago I've not suffered a flat.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

SouthernTrails said:


> .
> 
> Pics could be deceiving, but it looks like 2 things, more wear has occurred on the one side that separated and the tires have a lot of miles on them, then add that to extreme hot weather.....
> 
> ...


We used to own a Michelin distributorship.....regarding "breaking in tires" that's hogwash. 

In hot weather ALWAYS inflate to the number on the sidewall. Under inflation causes sidewall flex, which causes heat, which causes tread separation.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Food for thought, thanks


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I can honestly say I'm a nut for tire pressure. I pull enough different trailers that I've learned the importance of proper pressure. That's something I check pretty often and I keep it at what the tire says.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Before spending your money on tires...please take the time to read a very informative article about the differences in tires and their construction.

I also second stay away from the China/Japan made tires...
I did much reading and research...spend the extra $ and have a safer, longer and better riding tire under your trailer...

Here is the article that explains why some tires are better left on certain vehicles...
Informative and expertly written by experts who are out there working hard to save our butts when the going gets lousy on the road with your horses...

_USRider • Equestrian Motor Plan

:wink:
_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We had the same issue yesterday. Hauled to a ride and then noticed on our way back that one tire was flat. Upon closer inspection, both tires had separation but one still held air. Luckily we were using 2 trailers and both spares fit. 

Just from the pics, there doesn't look like much use able tread left. Even though you can still see the grooves well, the wear bars aren't much lower than the actual tread. Heat and sun are tire killers. All it takes is for the tire to get overheated once and it is weakened. 

When we bought our trailer, we didn't notice that the tires were wearing badly on the inside. After using the trailer for a while, I did notice the tires wearing poorly. The axles can be bent from overloading the trailer or running over something. They can bend the axle back to get the tires back in alignment. We did that before having new tires put on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

That was a very interesting article. If I apply all of that information to the tires I have then, it's just plan time to replace those 2 tires. I was however unaware of that speed rating of 65 mph. That's very interesting. I'm not a speed demon when I'm hauling a horse anyway.

So I will go tomorrow and have a serious discussion at the tire place about USA tires. Still going to have those axles checked. But I have to put tires on it to get there. :smile:

Thanks everybody. This has really helped :thumbsup:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

For a Chinese made tire I'd say 4 to 5 years is about all they're good for.

I had the same thing happen on one of my horse trailer tires a couple of weeks ago.....yep....made in China.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Blue said:


> That was a very interesting article. If I apply all of that information to the tires I have then, it's just plan time to replace those 2 tires. I was however unaware of that speed rating of 65 mph. That's very interesting. I'm not a speed demon when I'm hauling a horse anyway.
> 
> So I will go tomorrow and have a serious discussion at the tire place about USA tires. Still going to have those axles checked. But I have to put tires on it to get there. :smile:
> 
> Thanks everybody. This has really helped :thumbsup:


That's where a light truck tire will perform better. They have a speed rating typically of 112 mph.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

horselovinguy said:


> Before spending your money on tires...please take the time to read a very informative article about the differences in tires and their construction.
> 
> I also second stay away from the China/Japan made tires...
> I did much reading and research...spend the extra $ and have a safer, longer and better riding tire under your trailer...
> ...


That article makes some generalizations which do a disservice to the reader and displays a lack of research from the author. We used Goodyear Marathon trailer tires for years on two trailers and went through curb side tires regularly. Never ever a driver side tire. We finally switched to an eight ply truck tire and never changed a tire again. Let me repeat that. After switching to an eight ply truck tire we never changed a tire again. 

Curb tires are more prone to failure due to several reasons. Road are crowned for drainage and the low side is the curb side. These tires are subjected to more sidewall flex and stress than the driver side tires because the trailer naturally wants to fall off to the curb side and then returns to center over and over. The curb side of the right lane is also where all the debris and crap accumulates aka road hazards. 

Cooper makes an awesome eight and ten ply tire in a zillion different sizes. Problem is most folks wont invest $1000 in five trailer tires even when in the long run it's cheaper than replacing cheaper ties.


----------



## Altalefty (Apr 14, 2014)

I second buying at least an 8 ply or even better a 10 ply. I went to 10 ply a number of years ago for tires and the number of problems I was having with tires somehow ended at the same time. However still the same problems with the 6 ply Dad got for his trailer. Before worrying about bent axles causing uneaven wear on the tires check the wheel bearings. If they need repacked they can cause a lot of uneven wear on a tire.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Almost all ST tires are garbage nowadays. Head over to rv.net if you'd like to be enlightened as to their problems.

Invest in some new LT tires of at least the same weight rating - 8 or 10 ply, as mentioned. They are legal for trailers and are much more durable than almost all ST options out there.

Second, proper inflation is absolute KEY to tire longevity. Trailers often sit for long periods of time and are then suddenly hooked up, loaded up, and head on the down the road without a second thought to checking them out first. Even sitting for a few weeks a slow leak (not uncommon on trailers) can lead to a significant pressure loss.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. My trailer gets used pretty regularly and I'm a nut about tire pressure. I not only pull a horse trailer, We have a dump trailer and ATV trailer so I'm always conscious of tire pressure. I did get 2 new 10 ply's and when I have the money I will replace the other 2 that are on there. There is a new tire shop in town so the competition is heating up and offering better prices and more informed information.


----------

